
Chat Now In Public Beta - rayvega
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/08/chat-now-in-public-beta/
======
axod
(If you have a foo account and a bar rating and jump through other hoops). So
not quite 'public'.

~~~
alxp
And thank the Lord for that. Joel has mentioned on his podcast that high
school kids are remarkably adept at finding places on the web that they can
use as makeshift IM replacements that the school hasn't found and blocked yet.
This way those kids will at least have to learn to answer a few programming
questions before they can use the site for their own purposes.

~~~
axod
It's certainly _one_ way to deal with spam and abuse.

------
steve19
I like the interface and the url embedding feature. An IRC gateway would be
great addition.

